# Gaggia classic shot timing



## warton (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi, I've got a Gaggia classic, and it always seems to be taking a very long time to pull a shot.

I'm using a double basket, non pressurised, with 16gm of coffee, barely tamping it, and not on the finest setting of my (cheap) krups burr grinder. it's taking about a minute , sometimes longer to pull a double shot. Not sure what I'm doing wrong, I started on a much finer grind, and I've tried a coarser grind (the setting it's on now is the coarsest I've tried, but it doesn't seem to make much difference.

any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

This may sound stupid but you have also removed the stupid black plastic "perfect crema" pin from the portafilter?


----------



## warton (Jan 5, 2013)

I have yeah


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

How easily does the water flow from the group without the portafilter attached? For example how much water is dispensed in 10 seconds?


----------



## warton (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi, I'm getting approx 120ml in 10 seconds.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay and how about if you attach the portafilter to the group with an empty basket?


----------



## warton (Jan 5, 2013)

getting about 110 with PF but no basket, and just under that with basket.

I altered the grind again this morning, 1 notch coarser, and I got a double in about 30 seconds, again with no virtually no tamp. Just got in from sledging with my son, so going to go 1 coarser again and increase the tamp pressure....


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds like the grind is too fine. As a test try 14g to see if coffee comes through. Water through group with no coffee sounds ok so only thing acting as a barrier as far as I can tell is the coffee.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Definitely sounds as though the coffee is too fine (which is better than having a grinder that does not grind fine enough!)


----------



## warton (Jan 5, 2013)

yeah, thanks for all the replies, I've altered the grind again today and it's bang on.


----------

